# Your Interpretation of the Titanic Menus?



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pick a dish, tell us how you'd make it today.

Courtesy of http://www.webtitanic.net/framemenu.html, they show the menus as



> First Class Breakfast Menu
> R.M.S. "TITANIC" April 11, 1912
> 
> Baked Apples
> ...


So there are things I'm not sure what they are. Lamb Collops, American Dry Hash. Others just make me wonder, like the Consomme with Tapioca.

A place in Texas did a $12,000/plate reproduction of the First Class 4/14 menu. http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/53917370-68/titanic-roberts-course-lewis.html.csp


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Collops is the word used here in Scotland for escallopes, probably because Scottish food was influenced by the French at the time of the Auld Alliance!  I do a very nice collops of venison with a redcurrant sauce.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lamb Collops would be pan-fried bone-less lamb medallions,

I have no idea what an american dry hash could be ???

Consomme with tapioca was very often served all over Europe in the 50's and 60's, very tasty and was nick-named fish-eye soup because of its looks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I've found a few versions of the Consomme with Tapioca, but haven't done any searching yet for some of the others yet.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sharp sauce was another one I hadn't encountered before, but is fairly easily found.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Found this on a site. Maybe gives more understanding to some of the dishes . Phatch, your menu is fully detailed.

And no, iceberg lettuce is nowhere to be found.

*First Class*



*Cockie Leekie?* Essentially chicken soup with leeks.

*Consomme Fermier?* Translates to "Farmer's clear soup" so many believe this to be a vegetable broth.

*Fillets of Brill?* Related to Turbot, Brill is an European ocean fish.

*Eggs a L'Argeneuil?* Garnished with asparagus, this egg dish is very similar to Eggs Benedict, parboiled in saltwater * then slowly cooked in butter, topped with cream and croutons.

*Chicken Ala Maryland?* From what Historians can ascertain, this was basically a fried chicken dish.

*Apple Meringue?* Sauteed mashed apples served in souffle manner topped with a meringue.

*Salmon Mayonnaise?* Simply salmon baked with mayonnaise placed on top until fish is cooked and mayo is browned slightly.

*Potted Shrimp?* A British favorite. Cooked shrimp in spiced butter placed into ramekins and topped with more spiced butter. Placed in fridge until congealed and then served with toast.

*Soused Herring?* Yep, drunk off of being in a bath of hard apple cider.

*Galantine of Chicken?* An early precursor to the Turduken perhaps. Minced meat and savories stuffed into a whole boneless chicken and then closed up and cooked.

```

```
*Second Class*










*Consomme Tapioca?* While there is an element of tapioca used in this recipe, the rich, clear broth sees most of it's flavor derived from beef, veal and chicken found in the ingredients.

*Baked Haddock with Sharp Sauce?* Of course Haddock is well known, the sauce in question is derived from combining shallots, egg yolks, anchovies (sounds similar to Caesar dressing) mustard, capers & vinegar. Sharp sauce could be served hot or cold, by varying cream or a thin gravy as one of the ingredients.

*Coconut Sandwich?* Cousin to the Macaroon, this was typically two coconut cookies bookmarking a mixture of coconut and butter cream.

*Third Class*


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Cock a leekie soup is a traditional Scottish clear chicken soup with leeks and rice - oh and the original recipe also uses prunes, but my family receipt doesn't bother with them!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Iceberg lettuce was not known yet in England 100 years ago/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I have to admit - I'm slightly sick of ALL the Titanic stuff that's been on UK TV over the past few days.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

berndy said:


> Iceberg lettuce was not known yet in England 100 years ago/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


That line was part of the article . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I made my post in reply to chef PETALSANDCOCO's remark that Iceberg lettuce was nowhere to be found. Since PETALSANDCOCO  posted menus I assumed that this remark  referred to the fact  Iceberg lettuce was nowhere to be found on the menu,and wanted to tell you all why there was no Iceberg lettuce there.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Following is the link in reference to the menu and the iceburg quote, I was just being facetious by including that.....

http://www.sogoodblog.com/2012/04/11/final-meals-ss-titanic-iceberg-lettuce-notable-absent/

Petals.

ps. They touch on the consomme with tapioca idea but I am still wondering it that is what the truly meant ?

_*"Consomme Tapioca?* While there is an element of tapioca used in this recipe, the rich, clear broth sees most of it's flavor derived from beef, veal and chicken found in the ingredients."_


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the interesting post. I had seen a documentary on Canal Cocina in Spain on the topic.

Have nice wkend.

Margaux Cintrano.

( Margcata. )


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I was tempted to initiate a new Thread: _Your last dinner._

Chefs and amateurs posting a selection of exquisite, unique dishes and wines for a last dinner _before iceberg._


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A TRUE CLASSICAL MENU.. Not only Consomme with tapioca garnish but  some others are a consomme Royal which is an egg custerd cut diamond shape.Or Cellestine which is a julianne of crepe .Or Chiffonade =- a julianne of bib lettuce. There are hundreds of reconized garnishes for basic consomme. Some are a bit wierd  .Then there is  Terepin Amontillado  =Turtle meat and sherry.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

chefedb said:


> Then there is Terepin Amontillado =Turtle meat and sherry.


Now there's something I haven't had in a while. Gives me flash backs of the Green Turtle in Islamorada back in the glory days.

Right now the Titanic exhibit is at the Henry Ford. Last Saturday on the anniversary of the titanic they did a special dinner. Champagne arrival, music from the White Star line during dinner and a special program at 11:40 PM the same time the ship hit the Iceberg.

First Class
Display
Carved Fresh Fruit and Pineapple Array
Hors d'Oeuvres
Potage St. Germaine Shooter
Salmon Mousseline Spoon with Cucumber
Canapés a la Admiral

Second Class
First Course
Consommé Tapioca with Shaved Truffle

Second Course
Roast Turkey with Savory Cranberry Sauce, Turnip Purée, Green Peas and Roasted Potatoes
Coffee and tea

Third Class
Dessert
Plum Pudding with Sweet Sauce

Dave


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Might the consomme tapioca have been the broth with a few large pearl tapioca (like small dumplings) floating in it for just a little chew? That with shaved truffle would be delicious.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

How is Eggs a l'Argenteuil made?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Have not made in about 30 years but I remember it was soft boiled eggs with an asparagus puree mixed into a Chaudfroid sauce and the coated with Aspic. Served cold naturally. 

I have seen it served in the standing shell of the egg as well as in small monkey like dishes. I don't think anyone  does this anymore. I was lucky to have worked in all the old NY hotels ad saw all of this type of food. All those places are gone now  The Astor, Commidore ,Old Essex House, Manhattan, New Yorker, Biltmore .All have seen the Wrecking Ball , but they can't take away the memories.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We got to see the Titanic Exibition here in Arizona, not large as I believe it was the traveling Exibition 
The post that Petals put up with copies of the menus I found interesting
The Third Class Steerage menu states at the bottom of the page:
Any complaint respecting the food supplied, want of attention or incivilityshould be at once reported to the Purser or Chief Steward...
This just struck me somehow


----------



## steerforth (May 10, 2012)

*Did I miss something?*

*Maybe a typo, but "Fried trips and onions" should be "tripe".*

*Also, there is no such dish as "Eindon Haddock". I think the creators of the website became confused or couldn't read the original. I think it should be "Finnan Haddock" (or Finnan Haddie), a popular British dish.*

*Steerforth*


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Could be typos. Could be usage of the time, or a perceived upper class usage? Might be correct as written for their purposes. Impossible to say.

When I first posted this thread, I put _ Last Dinner on the Titanic _on hold at my local library. My turn finally arrived for it. and it doesn't offer much insight into correcting these things.

Their picture of the menu looks more like Findon Haddock, and they mention tripe and onions in the text of the book. Wikipedia describes Findon Haddock as synonymous with Finnan Haddie through some place-name confusion.


----------



## steerforth (May 10, 2012)

*I think it's "EINDON" with an "E". The only reference I can find is that it's a location in Australia. But it certainly doesn't show up in any reference to fish or a recipe. *

*I'd like to see the original menu, but it's not to be had. I think "trips" was just copied incorrectly - a typo. My great grandmother owned a tripe shop in northern England, and I have never heard of it referred to as "Trips".*

*Here you go. Copied from a newsgroup I subscribe to:*

*"Knight's Tripe Shop"
158 Whalley Road
Clayton-le-Moors, Lancs.*

*Items sold:*

*TRIPE:*

*Fatty Seam
Honeycomb (put vinegar in every hole, please)
Ladies Tripe (Cow's uterous)
Elder (Cow's udder)*

*COW'S HEELS
SHEEP TROTTERS (delicious from all accounts)
SHEEP'S BRAINS (Boiled and eaten, gravy supurb)
PIG'S FEET (Trotters)
BLACK PUDDING
POLONY (Know it was a stuffed casing, but that's all.*

*There was an "eating place" in the back which consisted of a table and
a bench with salt, pepper and vinegar available (it was hardly ever used).*



*The vinegar was strictly "malt" vinegar - the only vinegar for fish and chips and this fare.*

*(Great-Grandma did a booming business during Word War II, as meat was
practically unavailable, and tripe made a good substitute.*

*Steerforth!~*


----------



## la caravelle (Oct 2, 2015)

There were enough lifeboat seats on Titanic. Good and capable men drowned in tuxes. 
Too little training and ice in wrong location. Should have only been on buffet.
I have cooked on liners and remember the food and service on the QE1 so well. 
I think we are off on the recipe of Consommé' Fermier. Farmer OK, but a vegetable broth seems wrong and WHAT THE HELL IS THE GARNISH? Chapon dice?
Hire an "artist chef" with the spiky hair and 1st shift, ask him to serve this soup! Clarity and richness, body and contrast?


----------

